# FINALLY .....HYPO RF'S ARE HATCHING



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2011)

Well gang ...low and behold take a glimpse of this redfoot~....The first to " come out of his shell" ........Produced from Momma' Hypo...133 days ~















"One Happy Camper"
JD~


----------



## cdmay (Jun 25, 2011)

Man, they look strange!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 25, 2011)

WOOOOO HOOOOO how eggciting for you!! Congrats, you must be one proud Gpa!!! Looks like a little cute!!! I need more pictures to tell for sure!


----------



## jackrat (Jun 25, 2011)

Beautiful JD! They do look different.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 25, 2011)

Neat looking... can't wait to see them out of the egg. Redfoots are starting to grow on me...


----------



## Creature13 (Jun 25, 2011)

That's really cool. Eggs are eally gonna start crackin' now eh?


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow how exciting!
Are they a different type being lighter in colour?
I can't wait for my females to grow up!!!
My poor male is in a bigger rush than I!

Hope you see more hatchlings soon

Congrats


----------



## jackrat (Jun 25, 2011)

JD,keep us posted on their progress. Can't wait to see some hatchling pics.


----------



## kbaker (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats!! Hypos are not my thing, but I am just as excited to see this happen for you. Keep up with the pictures.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2011)

cdmay said:


> Man, they look strange!



Oh Carl...dont be so nice ( lol ) ... I think you ment to say "Man, those are incredible" 


JD~



jackrat said:


> Beautiful JD! They do look different.



Jeff, yea it's been a 5 year project....and Iam VERY happy with the results....aka " WEST COAST GHOSTS"...baby..
Thanks for the comp~:shy:



JD~


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh man, thats a cutie little tortoise!!!
The shell pattern looks really neat!
I wanna steal one 
Great job!!!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)

WOW...... That is AMAZING....
How many do you think you will end up with ?


----------



## onarock (Jun 25, 2011)

Very Nice J.D. Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow they look really cool! Keep us updated


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 25, 2011)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok ... so the lil gal is " all they out and cruising around " ... OH YEA.... JUST LOOK THOSE LEGS ! 











HAPPY TORT~N ~ ~

JD~


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks Awesome!!!


----------



## onarock (Jun 25, 2011)

That is definately interesting.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2011)

So I am gonna ask a question, are those different than albinos?


----------



## Zouave (Jun 25, 2011)

Those look AMAZING!!! Very Cool!!

True Albino anything has a *complete lack* of pigment, that tort obviously has *some* pigment and therefore would be considered Albinoid.

Hope that helps.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2011)

dmmj said:


> So I am gonna ask a question, are those different than albinos?



Hypomelanistic is defined simply as a "reduction of dark pigment (melanin) when compared to a wild specimen". Hypomelanism is a genetic trait that typically results in a variable reduction of black/brown pigment, usually allowing the underlying colors to become more visual and displaying some pattern loss and or spotted. Hypomelanistic is thought to be closely related to amelanisticâ€¦.. Often the name is shortened to 'Hypo'.
LINE BRED MORPHS
This refers to traits that were created through selective breeding over many generations. Traits that are line bred include hypo-melanistic (hypo), 
RECESSIVE MORPHS
Albino	two copies of albino gene (recessive)	appearance is albino
Het Albino	one copy of albino gene (recessive), one copy of â€œnormalâ€ gene (dominant) appearance is normal 
(non-albino)

JD~


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 25, 2011)

Those look awesome!! Good job!

-Matt


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> WOW...... That is AMAZING....
> How many do you think you will end up with ?



There were 10 eggs in the clutch ... which is LARGE for redfoots...the rest look good , just the waiting game..now ... Keeping fingers crossed and hopes high! 

JD~





matt41gb said:


> Those look awesome!! Good job!
> 
> -Matt



Hey thanks Matt! ..... Iam very excited to say the least~ 


JD~


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jun 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice Jeff looks like its starting out to be a great clutch already!!! Im excited to see how many of those will hatch out.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 25, 2011)

WoW, that is simply amazing. Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Angi (Jun 25, 2011)

Amazing, fasinating and really cool too


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 26, 2011)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Nice Jeff looks like its starting out to be a great clutch already!!! Im excited to see how many of those will hatch out.



Hey thanks Elliot....Keeping fingers crossed and nerves a jumpin' hope your lil gang is doing well! 

JD~


----------



## October (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness! It's gorgeous, kind of spectral looking.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, very unique!! Looks like that little one has a cool scute pattern going on too


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 26, 2011)

Those hypos are strangely amazing! The legs stand out compared to that shell.


----------



## Miss_Kat (Jun 26, 2011)

wow... that is just amazing. <3


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)

Outstanding, congrats ~JD~!


----------



## HLogic (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats JD! Beautiful hypo and a very different carapace patterning from any I've seen. Are they Cherryheads, Venezuelan or...?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 11, 2011)

HLogic said:


> Congrats JD! Beautiful hypo and a very different carapace patterning from any I've seen. Are they Cherryheads, Venezuelan or...?


Art,
Mom Was a Hypo RF and Pops a Cherry~ I should be getting hypo to hypo eggs this season........
We shall see .....





jD~


----------



## HLogic (Jul 12, 2011)

Dad was a normal cherry? Interesting! My g/f has a couple of hypos (Venezuelan) that are about 2 years old. I can't wait to see what they produce.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 12, 2011)

that is so neet, i cant wait till i get some babies


----------

